# Spraybar Orientation



## Greenview (15 Aug 2011)

I am still experimenting with how to improve my flow in the tank. I have two spraybars across the back of a 180 litre tank at water level with a good jet to the front of the tank. One Eheim 2217 has its input from the back right of the tank and its sprayar enters from the left and flows to centre. the other 2217 is the reverse (inlet back left, spraybar right to centre). I use a koralia 1 to push the CO2 around the tank and this faces forward at the waterline on the far left of the tank (where the CO2 diffuser is). Here is the thing: orientated like this the two spraybars have flow directed to the front of the tank but each with jets which direct toward the centre. Surely at the centre of the tank there is some interference between them. Do others orientate things this way or is it better to have both filter inlets in the back right of the tank, and both spraybars entering from the left, with a longer hose on one so that the spraybar only begins after the first stops (i.e still across the length of the tank but both flowing the same direction).


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Aug 2011)

Hi,
   Sorry, but I'm totally confused by this. In order to execute a proper analysis, could you show us a diagram, photo or schematic?

Cheers,


----------



## flygja (16 Aug 2011)

From what I understand, it does sounds like your Koralia is interfering with the flow of the 2 spraybars. I had a similar setup once and from experience, the best way is to use inline reactors/diffusers connected to both filters, one each for a total of two inlines. That way both halves of the tank gets CO2.


----------



## Greenview (16 Aug 2011)

I have just re-read my post and you are right, it is totally confusing! 
The question is supposed to be simple. My current configuration for spraybars is this:






Viewed from the front of the tank it shows the inflow and spraybar for both filters (labelled with filter number 1 & 2), and also shows the location of the koralia (K) and the co2 diffuser directly under it. All are aimed directly at the front glass of the aquarium (including the Koralia, so it is not interfering with the spraybars). I think that this is a fairly common configuration, am I right?

My concern is that the jets from both spraybars do not actually flow directly at the front glass, they are both deflected toward the centre of the tank. This means that spraybar 1 is (gently) resisting the flow of CO2 laden water from the left side of the tank. The drop checker is on the far right of the tank (other side to the CO2 diffuser) and it is lime green. Maybe this means that I have nothing to worry about, but the right side of the tank has a carpet of HC and it is not doing as well as it could. So while in a tinkering mood I over-thought the problem and realised I could change the configuration to this:





This was the jets from the spraybars would both be deflected to the right and aid the distribution of CO2, but it would be ugly, and so I am not keen. 
Should I just stop fretting? Or is there a better solution?
thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Aug 2011)

Hi,
    Thanks for the clarification. HC is very hungry for nutrients/CO2, so generally, your diffuser ought to be on same side of the tank as the HC. Also, the spraybar on that side ought to be connected to the stronger filter in order to force flow down to the substrate. Additionally, the koralia's flow pattern is hemmed in by the wall. A possibe compromise is to move the koralia to the middle inbetween the two bars and to move the diffuser to low down under iton the back wall. The intake location doesn't really matter. Place them where most convenient.

I agree with flyga that an inline unit is better, but try this and see if it helps. An injection rate increase might also be called for unless you are already at the limit of the fishes tolerance.

Cheers,


----------



## Greenview (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the advice. What I did not mention is that the side that the diffuser is on is densely planted with stems, the current placement of the Koralia and pump has really helped the state of these plants (they were going black at the edges etc). I will move the diffuser and pump back into the centre and see how things go; I just increased the CO2 rate yesterday, so I will see what all of this does.


----------

